# Next U.S. Army project: Missile releases 10 drones to hunt down people



## notimp (Jun 4, 2020)

Weeee!
https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidh...ne-swarm-may-be-a-weapon-of-mass-destruction/

Experts not sure yet, if this must be declared a weapon of mass destruction.



> The Cluster Swarm would be far more powerful than the existing CBU-105 ‘cans of whup-ass’ for two reasons. A CBU-105 can only hit targets in an area a few hundred meters across. The Cluster Swarm can go hunting for vehicles dispersed over many square miles.


[...]


> If Cluster Swarm drones have EFP warheads similar to existing weapons, then each MLRS missile would release about ten drones. Each M270 MLRS vehicle fires twelve missiles in a salvo, for a hundred and twenty drones. So a battery of nine launch vehicles would deliver a thousand killer drones over the target area, enough in theory to stop an entire armored division in its tracks.



I'd say all hillbilly dreams of stand your ground, or protect yourselves against state overreach are over, no?

Release the 1000 killer drones.

But don't be afraid, hobbyists can mount the counter offensive:


> Unlike other WMD, drone swarms can be acquired at low cost and require relatively little technical skill. If there is a military advantage to be had, the U.S. may choose to delay discussions about whether their swarms should count as WMD. The situation may change if others deploy them – and if they start causing large numbers of casualties.


Translation: As long as only the US has them, they wont be declared as weapons of mass destruction.


----------

